#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-09
<maxolasersquad> Quitest day ever!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-10
<jahsun> hey guys having problems getting unity working. installed new vid card w/512mb and 3d w/ shading, activated the drivers but no unity...any ideas?
<jamalta> jahsun: are you logging in with a normal Ubuntu session (instead of Ubuntu Classic)?
<jamalta> jahsun: if you are, try running unity --reset in a terminal
<jamalta> Unity seems to disable itself if it fails to start on your first login
<jahsun> yes, ubuntu norm sesh
<jahsun> yes it did
<jahsun> ill try reset
<jamalta> jahsun: hope it works :)
<jahsun> sweet jamalta! i did already do --reset but did not work so i changed the driver and rebooted but did not do reset again... but this time it did!
<jahsun> thank you!
<jahsun> needed recommended driver and reset
<jamalta> jahsun: cool! glad it works now :)
<jamalta> unity ftw!!
<jahsun> lol!
<jahsun> hey jamalta, so it worked but had gnome over it, so i logged out and back in and it did not start, any other ideas?
<jahsun> i can start it w/running unity from bash
<jahsun> gnome still running tho
<jahsun> oh, this is munz. gotta leave here but open to suggestions. will look deeper this evening
<jamalta> munz?
<munz> :)
<munz> :)
<munz_> :P
<jamalta> oh, you're munz_ !
<jamalta> i didn't realize munz was a nick, sorry!
<munz_> no worries :)
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7_uds: ping
<pak33m> shhh, be quiet in here
<zus> does anyone specialize in HDD recovery? i was in the gparted and i think i may have ruined my 1TB usb drive.
<DammitJim> zus, what do you have?
<DammitJim> I have ran into problems with HDDs lately, so maybe I know
<zus> its one of them western digital from wal mart jobs
<DammitJim> so, what is it doing? not doing?
<zus> i was messing in gparted  and i thought i changed the pulll down option for the drive
<DammitJim> what pull down option?
<zus> there was the old system recovery that vista had and my drive and of course my linux.  i went to delete the  old vista sys recovery and grabbed my  ntfs one 
<zus> it wont even mount in dolphin,  but i read the data might still be there
<DammitJim> so, this drive is connected via USB, right?
<DammitJim> what does dmesg say?
<zus> it is usb,  i didnt do dmesg, one sec
<zus> thats a lot!
<zus> but it shows up, "My Passport" 
<DammitJim> does it show an sdb or sdd?
<zus> sdb
<zus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery on here i read i need a device with as much or more space,... so i pretty much screwed, i think there was  140 something gigs left on it
<zus> supposed i cant mount a partition on it to recover,...or mayhaps even an os? i think i had 140gigs left on it...'it was nearly full with music and movies, and my own music...
<DammitJim> zus, so, it doesn't show an sdb1 or sdb2?
<zus> DammitJim,  just sdb
<DammitJim> can you pastebin your dmesg?
<zus> yea, one sec
<zus> DammitJim,  is there anything in there  i should "*" out?
<DammitJim> I probably just need to see the bottom part where it detected the usb connection
<DammitJim> brb
<DammitJim> sorry about that
<zus> DammitJim,  no problem,  my favorite part in fast times at ridgemont high was on lol http://pastebin.com/AQQZJVCh
<DammitJim> weird... it's like you have no partition information
<DammitJim> so, the device cannot be mounted
<zus> meh, how does the feds recover files from hard drives lol.
<DammitJim> I have a drive like that... all it says is sdb:
<DammitJim> where normally you would see sdb: sdb1, sdb2
<DammitJim> oh, you can send it to a place where they open them up... last time I did that, it cost $700
<DammitJim> does gparted detect it?
<zus> yep
<DammitJim> can you see the different partitions in gpart4ed?
<zus> well im on kubuntu but still it is  detected.
<DammitJim> that's ok
<zus> i can afford  700, sure the  data on it is  priceless  but really ill rerecord my music, the drive cost 109 $ at walmart
<zus> after 2 yrs of not working i get a job and 3 months the contracts ran out i got layed off
<DammitJim> sorry.. have to run to a meeting
<munz> zus: try testdisk http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<zus> munz,  im trying to look for something i can recover with on the drive, needing an other  device of the same  size for me is  kinda impossible  atm
<munz> oh. ityit's not spinning up?
<munz> *it's
<atm-bezvat> hi
<munz> hi atm-bezvat :)
<munz> welcome
<zus> it is it just isnt  mounting so i think it has no partition table
<munz> read the documentation on test disk
<munz> if it's partition related
<munz> testdisk is the stuff!!!
<munz> i've recovered soooooo much w/it
<zus> i think that whoat it is
<munz> you can give it a try
<munz> if it is partition issue new hardware will not help
<zus> i wish i was closer to orlando area  would be nice to meet up with some one who can help
<munz> where r u?
<zus> im south of fort pierce
<zus> oh actually since i found about linux i ran into 2 other users but one was a paramedic and another was a shrewed older  mean man i had to install cable for  haha
<munz> lol, i'm in daytona but you could start a meetup group in you area
<zus> lol the paramedic and that evil old man
<zus> god that guy was one swear away from  me  packing up and not installing cable, he was lucky i was on  per job  not hourly rate
<munz> lol
<zus> i got   a brother in  daytona
<zus> next time  im up that way, not sure when, since his mum and me old man arent tlakin much these days, hahahaha but ill lket ya know
<munz> lol, cool
<zus> for now  i will retreat to reading  these docs on rcovery, im about 5 sites from calling it a loss and redownloading everything
<zus> http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/ is what i just  downloaded, by the way
<munz> testdisk is sweet, hope it can help. 
<munz> oh cool
<zus> im reading on it now,
<zus> munz,  do i have to compile this? i dont know how to do that
<munz> sorry zus got on a call
<munz> no, dl, unzip, open a terminal and run it
<munz> ./testdisk(and the rest of the file name)
<zus> im not good  one the  terminal 
<munz> you may have to r-click and allow ex as a program
<zus> munz,  right now im trying to get my 11.04 up to date  with the kxstudio ppa 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-11
<zus> munz, ya still around?
<zus> munz,  i downloaded testdisck and need help getting it to run
<mstrgforc7> yo Chris
<maxolasersquad> In python, what is the best way for a superclass to require subclasses to have certain methods?
<zus> DammitJim:  hello,  again
<DammitJim> hi
<zus> i think im going to cut my loss and  reformat the drive and download what i remeber i had, the router details are a paperclip and 4 minutes away from not mattering  and i needed to update my resume any how,...:( i never did figure how to work photorec and testdisk
<zus> DammitJim:  haha look what i just found http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EncqYP1ijFg how to use testdisc 
<zus>  /msg NickServ identify <khorgoth>
<zus> hmm
<zus> there goes that
<zus> munz:  hey ya still around? i got it to work
<munz> hey zus, good what did ya do?
<zus> munz:  thanks!  used testdisk - since dammitjim said it looked like my hdd was missing a partition table  that was a huge help
<munz> good, testdisk is great! :)
<zus> munz:  testdisk did exactly wot needed to be done, i ran it and it found all the drives on my  laptop the external usb and internal  i selected it and analysed and stuff,...
<zus> i was about to call it a loss and well, glad i didnt
<munz> cool, me too. i've used it to recover many drives, it also comes w/photorec for pics, really cool. congrats :)
<zus> i dont know how to use the photorec, and i got it from the repos - see, so unless its part of the program i didnt get it
<jamalta> Dantalizing hi
<Epidemic> so, not very impressed with the upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10
<Epidemic> wont even boot anymore... get a nice black screen with an orange cursor
<Epidemic> thankfully it's a vm and I made a snapshot first ;)
<munz> Epidemic, how did you upgrade, repo?
<munz> well, if you did, i would dl the iso, mount it and do another upgrade, it should give you option to upgrade 11.04 to 11.04
<munz> that will resolve some issues, i had similar issues on a couple of upgrades
<munz> good luck
<Epidemic> munz: update manager
<Epidemic> I would just think that some testing would go into upgrades to prevent this
<Epidemic> but i've talked to about 3 other people that I know who have Ubuntu who have had broken upgrades from update manager
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7_uds: ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7_uds: gonna go lock for you beconmin offline now
<zus> hi
<dantalizing> morning
<zus> hi dantalizing 
<crashsystems> enjoying your new tablet dantalizing ?
<dantalizing> yes!
<crashsystems> I'm just a bit jealous
<dantalizing> theyre giving us the new chromebook too
<crashsystems> meh
<zus> ??
<dantalizing> amazon, best buy will be selling chromebooks from samsung and acer in june
<crashsystems> not as interested in chrome OS
<dantalizing> theyve really improved it
<dantalizing> it actually looks usable
<dantalizing> plus, theyre open and can be jailbroken
<crashsystems> but its all on the web. everyone is talking about how "secure" it is, but its all on the web
<zus> isnt chrome os like a big package deal for all the  stuff google has now? 
<dantalizing> yes
<dantalizing> yes to crashsystems , no zus
<zus> i havent read much on the  chrome os
<dantalizing> the hooks in chromeos allow any service provider to be available.... so you *can* use picassa for your photos, but if flickr builds it you could use them instead
<dantalizing> or whatever service ms provides
<dantalizing> or smugmug or photoshop online or whatever
<dantalizing> crashsystems: coming to meetup tonight?
<crashsystems> no. I get off of work at 5:30, and it would take over an hour to get there, and thats _if_ I didn't have to wait an hour at the caltrain station
<dantalizing> boo
<dantalizing> leave early. they dont mind
<crashsystems> If I had a car, or the day off, I would
<crashsystems> of course, if you want to change the location of the meeting to north sunnyvale, I'll be there
<crashsystems> or san jose or mountain view for that matter
<zus> i finally met another *buntu user in my  area, well 2 one was a grumpy old man, another was a cool paramedic
<dantalizing> lol
<dantalizing> where are you zus?
<zus> st.lucie county
<dantalizing> itnet7 is nearby-ish
<zus> about an hour north
<zus> no hour and a half i think
<dantalizing> or is he the grumpy old man you were referring to?
<dantalizing> ;-)
<zus> lol
<zus> that old man i isntalled cable n he used mint
<zus> god he was lucky i was per job and not hourly, i wanted to leave..
<dantalizing> afk
<dantalizing> jtatum ping
<jtatum> greetings danstoner
<jtatum> dantalizing: ***
<dantalizing> jtatum: we're looking to move tonight to in-n-out at fishermans warf 
<jtatum> damn non-psychic tab
<jtatum> fine with me. 
<dantalizing> i sent you email too
<dantalizing> cool
<jtatum> ok great. i'll shoot grant an email
<jtatum> and update the loco dir entry
<dantalizing> nice thx!
<jtatum> does jamalta know?
<dantalizing> yup
<zbrown> noooooooooooooobs
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-12
<zus> hi
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7_uds: ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7_uds: ping
<danstoner> jtatum: the only time someone talks to me in this channel is when they really want dantalizing.  ;)
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7_uds: ping
<munz> good morning danstoner 
<munz> just breaking the cycle, lol :)
<danstoner> Thanks.  :)
<munz> no prob
<itnet7_uds> away
<tiemonster> mhall119: ping
<zoopster> tiemonster: good luck...he's gmt +2 right now....
<tiemonster> zoopster: where?
<zoopster> tiemonster: budhapest, hungary...for uds
<tiemonster> oh. guess I'll catch him later. he gets back next week?
<zoopster> yup
<tiemonster> zoopster: ok. thanks!
<jamalta> hi all
<tiemonster> jamalta: hey!
<tiemonster> when do you get into town?
<jamalta> tiemonster: how's it going?
<tiemonster> good
<jamalta> uhm, let me look at the calendar :)
<jamalta> two weeks from today
<tiemonster> hacking on a asynchronous Python application server atm
<jamalta> oh, i made a team event for monday night, in two weeks at stardust
<jamalta> If you could make it to that... if not we can arrange something else :)
<tiemonster> hmm
<tiemonster> I'll have to see what I can do
<tiemonster> May 29th?
<jamalta> 30th
<tiemonster> lol. yeah.
<mhall119> wow, it's tiemonster
<mhall119> haven't seen you around in a while
<tiemonster> I've emerged from a four month coding project that consumed all of my time
<tiemonster> it was fun, but I hope I never have to do it again (work with college students)
<mhall119> that's a lot of coding
<tiemonster> anyways, I'm working with a colleague on a wicked fast Python application server
<mhall119> so, half the Florida loco is gmt+2, the other half is gmt-9
<mhall119> tiemonster: sounds interesting, using some existing thing like twisted?
<tiemonster> using a non-blocking C++ application server called Yield
<mhall119> non-blocking servers are cool things
<tiemonster> parses HTTP way faster than something like Apache
<tiemonster> and allows for some really interesting concurrency options
<mhall119> ok, I'm interested, will it be open source?
<tiemonster> it is already
<mhall119> even better
<tiemonster> working on a 2.0
<tiemonster> you get async without having to deal with crappy python callbacks like in Twisted
<tiemonster> and it's about 6 times faster than Twisted
<tiemonster> at least
<tiemonster> we don't have really good benchmarks yet
<tiemonster> the best part is, you can say `ypy -p [port] [wsgi script]` and get a production quality WSGI server
<tiemonster> so you could use it as your Django dev server, except it can handle 10,000 concurrent requests ;-)
<tiemonster> and it does hot code reloading, except on the whole codebase, instead of just the wsgi file
<tiemonster> so... we need alpha testers
<tiemonster> and he's gone.
<tiemonster> :-(
<jamalta> tiemonster: interesting, how do you monitor for file changes/
<jamalta> ?
<jamalta> or is the code reloading a manual command?
<jamalta> yield is pretty interesting
<jamalta> ty for sharing :)
<tiemonster> jamalta: sorry - I was in a meeting
<jamalta> tiemonster: np
<tiemonster> it uses os-level notifications and fires off a callback
<tiemonster> the code is here if you want to play around with it: https://github.com/ypy/ypy
<tiemonster> I'll announce it on Twitter when a stable release candidate is ready
<tiemonster> we need lots of alpha testers in the mean time, though
<jamalta> tiemonster: cool :)
<jamalta> hm, i don't really have anything to put on it :\
<tiemonster> and if you have a Python app you want us to test, please pass it along
<jamalta> zeitgeist-project is wordpress now, and my site is on tumblr..
<tiemonster> what about that media server?
<jamalta> tiemonster: I could play with getting pandamon on it.. currently using Twisted.
<tiemonster> oh yeah. perfect use case.
<tiemonster> just expose a wsgi adapter, and off you go
<jamalta> Hm,... I don't use wsgi though.
<tiemonster> it should just be a matter of changing the way you catch incoming requests
<tiemonster> I think Twisted is wsgi-compliant...
<jamalta> tiemonster: I'll look at it when I have some time, and see if it is something that I could use.
<tiemonster> is the code on github or something?
<jamalta> tiemonster: Launchpad
<jamalta> www.launchpad.net/pandamon-server
<tiemonster> link?
<tiemonster> cool. I'll take a look.
<jamalta> I should start working that a bit more, since Android is going to support HTTP Live Streaming soon :).
<tiemonster> :-)
<jamalta> The main drawback for me has been the lack of support from the browsers, which has improved since I last worked on this.
<jamalta> tiemonster: I'll try it out this weekend.. I have to work on actually using HLS instead of pushing video over a long HTTP connection.
<tiemonster> HLS?
<jamalta> HTTP Live Streaming
<jamalta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_Live_Streaming
<tiemonster> cool
<jamalta> tiemonster: I'll play with it this weekend and let you know what I think :)
<tiemonster> sure. thanks!
<tiemonster> I'll be working on getting a web site up with some code samples, etc.
<jamalta> tiemonster: So what's the proper pronunciation of ypy? 
<tiemonster> I call it "y-py (Why Pie?)" but my colleague calls it "yippee!"
<tiemonster> The name is derived from "Yield for Python"
<tiemonster> yield is the non-blocking C++ application server at the core
<tiemonster> we've talked about adapters for PHP et all
<tiemonster> we'll see
<tiemonster> PHP is a beast
<jamalta> tiemonster: Forget about PHP :P
<tiemonster> this from the guy who works at Flickr..
<jamalta> yippee is what I naturally thought to call it.
<tiemonster> coding PHP...
<jamalta> ;)
<jamalta> That doesn't mean I care for PHP.
<tiemonster> heh
<tiemonster> he calls it "Yippee, I don't have to install Apache!!!"
<jamalta> Hehe
<tiemonster> which, Google uses it, so it must not be crap
<tiemonster> but if we can make a better alternative, then great!
<mhall119> darn, tiemonster is code
<mhall119> I can't get ypy to properly run django
<faf> guys
<faf> a baby fell down 10 stairs and lived
<faf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ6dpQ9yQFc
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-13
<bluebomber> So, who's at UDS?
<jamalta> bluebomber: i know cjohnston and itnet7_uds are.. not sure who else.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-14
<cjohnston> jamalta: shhhh
<cjohnston> mhall119 is as well
<jamalta> ah cool
<jamalta> cjohnston: what are you doing up? isn't it like 1am there?
<jamalta> :P
<cjohnston> ya.. 
<cjohnston> working on starting to reset my clock
<cjohnston> just left the party too
<cjohnston> jamalta: we assigned you a bunch of work items
<jamalta> cjohnston: o.o whaaat?
<jamalta> doing what?
<cjohnston> you know django right
<jamalta> also, how long are you all there for?
<jamalta> cjohnston: yeah
<cjohnston> mhall119 and I and prolly two dozen others leave at 1155
<cjohnston> jamalta: summit, loco-directory, and hall of fame
<mhall119> cjohnston: I want that picture of nigel
<jamalta> cjohnston: oh cool
<cjohnston> mhall119: hehehe
<jamalta> we should totally meet up while i'm in town in a few weeks! if you have time.
<cjohnston> mhall119: i just voluntold jamalta 
<jamalta> the event is up on the loco dir.
<mhall119> cjohnston was mostly just causing trouble, don't let him fool ya
<jamalta> mhall119: oh, ok!
<jamalta> i don't mind though, it'd be cool :)
<cjohnston> i didnt cause any trouble anywhere
<mhall119> I didn't say you were good at it
<jamalta> hehe
<cjohnston> Mon, 30 May 2011 17:00 - 12:00 EST should be 0000
<cjohnston> i wasnt the one testing code on the live summit site
<mhall119> true
<jamalta> Hahaha!
<mhall119> I wasn't either
<cjohnston> Mon, 30 May 2011 17:00 - 00:00 ES
<jamalta> I test on prod all the time... but shhhh you didn't hear that from me!
<cjohnston> jamalta: i assume thats the time you wanted?
<mhall119> cjohnston: http://imgur.com/gallery/y7Hm9
<jamalta> the time on the event is screwed?
<jamalta> haha, yeah i saw that... awesome pic.
<cjohnston> look at what i posted here
<cjohnston> i like it
<jamalta> oops, clicked on north dakota by accident and was confused at the empty event list
<mhall119> posted where?
<cjohnston> above
<cjohnston> 192527 hrs
<jamalta> oh yeah, i meant 17:00 - 20:00
<mhall119> that's a lot of hours
<mhall119> also, the timestamps are local to you clock, not mine
<jamalta> 5-8pm?
<jamalta> i should probably just make that 6pm
<jamalta> eh it'll be alright
<jamalta> in any case i should be back in fl not long after and we can meet up again! (if things go as expected)
<jamalta> FL FTW!
<jamalta> :]
<cjohnston> blah
<cjohnston> mhall119: what are you still doing up
<mhall119> trying to get in-memory postgres working on loco-directory so I can run django-openid-auth tests faster
<mhall119> also talking to MichelleQ 
<cjohnston> ic
<mhall119> we couldn't all bring our wifes with us
<cjohnston> not my fault
<mhall119> well who should I blame? popey?
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> or nigelb
<mhall119> I can't believe he broke a wine glass.... :(
<cjohnston> lol
<MichelleQ> whosawhatsis?
<MichelleQ> I suddenly noticed I had an alert.
<tiemonster> jamalta: are you around?
<tiemonster> ok. back.
<tiemonster> this keyboard is SO SMALL!!!
<tiemonster> hehe. wrong channel.
<jamalta> O.o
<jamalta> tiemonster pings me, says the weirdest things, and just quits.... ok.
<twoaday> hello
<bluebomber> Hi
<bluebomber> Does anyone here know how to launch multiple instances of a program from the Unity dock?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-15
<jamalta> bluebomber: I only know how to do it with a keyboard shortcut, super + key + #
<jamalta> super + shift I mean, so for the first item Super + Shift + 1
<bluebomber> jamalta, I figured it out: middle click.
<bluebomber> Thanks, though.
<bluebomber> I prefer keyboard shortcuts in general.
<jamalta> bluebomber: Ah,.. I don't have middleclick on this laptop lol 
<bluebomber> I have one only on one of my usb mice.
<bluebomber> My touchpad does not have a middle click.
<bluebomber> They could definitely improve some of these "shortcuts" ;)
<crashsystems> bluebomber: if your laptop has physical left and right mouse buttons, middle click can be simulated by pressing them simultaneously 
<bluebomber> Well whaddaya know?
<bluebomber> Thanks.
<crashsystems> yw
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-07
<javier22ca> java is working from colombia hi everyone 
<dorgan> anyone around that can help with an SSH key issue?
<dorgan> its trying to use my key but apparently having an issue with it, as i am seeing the following:    key_type_from_name: unknown key type '-----BEGIN'
<zoopster> dorgan: are you using the correct key? the private key would start with that, but the public key starts with ssh-key
<pak33m> hey all. can somebody remind me what channel to use for uds?
<pak33m> nm, got it :)
<pak33m> I love you guys
<zoopster> don't you ever work pak33m?
<pak33m> doing that now
<pak33m> :)
<itnet7_uds> omg, a pak33m sighting, almost as rare as an itnet7 appearance lately ;-)
<pak33m> at least we're at the same point itnet7_uds
<pak33m> tehe
<itnet7_uds> How are you??
<pak33m> itnet7_uds: doing good :) busy with kidos and work. actually went to another dept at symantec
<itnet7_uds> Is it a similar project?
<pak33m> how about you?
<pak33m> itnet7_uds: it's a product that symantec acquired used for electronic discovery which is very similar to what I was brought in to support originally
<pak33m> itnet7_uds: wish I there with you all
<itnet7_uds> me too pak33m, I miss hanging out with you!!
<roaksoax> zaaaaaaau
<roaksoax> so much love :)
<itnet7_uds> roaksoax: ;-) I'm missing you right now :-P
<roaksoax> lol
<roaksoax> itnet7_uds: where you atr?
<roaksoax> at*?
<itnet7_uds> roaksoax: community roundtable
<itnet7_uds> 201
<pak33m> itnet7_uds: did you all decide to have a release party in melbourne?
<roaksoax> itnet7_uds: ah! I'll be running a session at 11
<itnet7_uds> pak33m: I need to check with the Venue, I am going to try and schedule one for either the 20th or the 27th.
<itnet7_uds> More than likely at Pizza Gallery?
<pak33m> ok, I can do that fo sho
<itnet7_uds> :-)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-08
<govatent> hello world
<DammitJim> hello govatent 
<DammitJim> for being so nice, you get a cookie
<itnet7> Hey there govatent !
<itnet7> DammitJim: lol
<itnet7> !cookie
<DammitJim> hi itnet7 
<itnet7> How are you DammitJim 
<itnet7> bbiab
<DammitJim> dammit
<DammitJim> ...jim... I need a new compressor
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-09
<shinichi_> anyone here i can ask?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-10
<dorgan> ok so how do i track down what is using the most memory on my machine.  I start it up and its using 2GB out of 3
<dorgan> by the time i start thunderbird and chrome and pidgin its using 2.5GB
<dorgan> i stoppped apache, mysql & postgresql
<zoopster> dorgan: use top and sort it by memory
<raubvogel> mysql question: when I do a mysqldump of all databases and then import it, does the mysql root password is also copied or the one I created for new server (during install) is used instead?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-11
<anil> hi
<dorgan> ok so i start up my machine, stop postgresql, mysql, apache & tomcat, and start chrome and thunderbird   and apparently that and gnome running uses 2.3GB of memory
<dorgan> something just doesnt seem right
<Dr_Zoose> wots occurin'?
<Dr_Zoose> if anyone is interested, you can join me at http://www.linuxdistrocommunity.com/  there is a nice little community going on here,  we even got a mumble set up for voice chats its also a project ive been a part of since the begining and wanted to share
<Dr_Zoose> irc for that is  #linuxdistrocommunity also on freenode 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-12
<zus> hello all- wots occurin'?
<zus> any one around ?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-13
<alfredo> hi to all
<alfredo> I've some problem in running SFTP server on my ubuntu machine...is there anyone to help me out...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-07
<balloons> You are officially half-way through your week. Congrats!
<mhall119> yay?
<DammitJim> I just installed 12.04 tls 64bit
<DammitJim> and for some reason when doing an apt-get update, I get this: W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_multiverse_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<DammitJim> for  multiple entries
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-08
<DammitJim> good morning
<DammitJim> can you guys suggest me a good mirror for this problem:
<DammitJim> Err http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse Sources
<DammitJim>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<mhall119> nope, have you tried asking in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-devel?
<mhall119> DammitJim: ^^
<DammitJim> #ubuntu didn't have an answer for me
<DammitJim> but I'll ask again... that was yesterday
<DammitJim> thanks mhall119 
<DammitJim> how are things btw?
<mhall119> DammitJim: busy busy, you'd think I'd get a break after an LTS release, but nope
<DammitJim> hee hee
<Bryanstein> mhall119, you alive?
<mhall119> hey Bryanstein!
<mhall119> what's going on?
<Bryanstein> Nothing much buddy...just trying to get Fossetcon going!
<Bryanstein> I'd like you to submit a talk...our cfp is open!
<mhall119> Fossetcon? tell me more
<Bryanstein> Fossetcon is the Free and Open Source Software Expo and Technology Conference
<Bryanstein> It happening in Orlando, FL Sept 11-13th... 3 days free food, over 10,000sq ft expo hall
<mhall119> oh yes! Finally another Florida convention!
<Bryanstein> Speaker tracks and keynotes!
<Bryanstein> http://fossetcon.org
<mhall119> yeah man, I'll submit a talk, probably will be about Ubuntu App Development
<Bryanstein> Ok...I can email you a link to the cfp...pm me your addy
<mhall119> mhall119@ubuntu.com
<mhall119> no need for PM, it's already all over the internet
<Bryanstein> lol...how is the family?
<mhall119> doing good
<mhall119> are ticket sales closed already, or have they not opened yet?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, not open yet but I'll have that up soon
<mhall119> Bryanstein: also, do you happen to know what the different sponsor levels cost?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, of course I know...we have a full prospectus that I can send you!
<Bryanstein> mhall119, mind you...this event has food so our sponsorship levels are a bit higher than your usual, booth in the hallway conference
<mhall119> Bryanstein: please do, I'll forward it on to my Canonical overlords
<Bryanstein> mhall119, sure thing...Day 0(thursday) is just for workshops and tutorials so there is room for an Ubuntu specific hands on workshop on Day 0
<mhall119> that sounds good
<Bryanstein> The later two days are when the exhibit hall and the rest of the jazz happens, but breakfast and lunch are planned for Day 0
<Bryanstein> You should have the prospectus now is mhall119 
<mhall119> thanks Bryanstein 
<Bryanstein> sure thing mhall119 thank you!
<mhall119> Bryanstein: you should email the florida team too, in case anybody wants to attend
<mhall119> ubuntu-us-fl@lists.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> Bryanstein: since this is the first event I may be asking for too much, but how many attendees do you expect to have?
<Bryanstein> 600 +
<Bryanstein> That's in the prospectus also on page 2 :oP
<Bryanstein> mhall119, I actually did email the list a few times...evidently I'm being moderated
<mhall119> Bryanstein: no prospectus attached in that second email
<Bryanstein> mhall119, resending
<mhall119> itnet7 is the list moderator,I'll email him about getting yours through
<mhall119> Bryanstein: have you contacted the PenPod folks?
<mhall119> PengPod
<mhall119> they're based in Orlando
<mhall119> http://www.pengpod.com/
<Bryanstein> mhall119, oh yes...so hahaha I was at OSCON umm last year and I talked with the guy
 * mhall119 wishes he got to go to OSCON
<Bryanstein> We were supposed to be meeting up  but he didn't make it...I don't know why the name Malcolm pops up in my head
<Bryanstein> I actually played with one last year
<Bryanstein> I have his cell too hmmm... mhall119 you reminded me that I need to check in with him again
<Bryanstein> mhall119, if there is anyone else that comes across you mind...please do put me on notice...we need to get more sponsors onboard...our exhibit hall will hold approx 50 exhibitors
<mhall119> you can try ZaReason and System76, the sponsort at a lot of FLOSS events
<mhall119> rackspace too
<mhall119> atlantic.net sponsored shirts years ago, I think itnet7 arranged that
<Bryanstein> Yes I have the rackspace contact...been trying to work that one since err Feb :oP
<Bryanstein> Atlantic.net...no that we me
<Bryanstein> s/we/was
<mhall119> probably anything cloud-related is worth a shot, that's big business anymore
<Bryanstein> I contacted Adnan Raja and he said no budget for conferences this year :o(
<mhall119> who's your rackspace contact?
<Bryanstein> Dee Rosales
<mhall119> I know someone in MongoDB too, might be worth an ask
<mhall119> I know a rackspace engineer, not sure how much he could help with a sponsorship request though
<Bryanstein> Dee is the Marketing events manager
<Bryanstein> But...the engineer can definitely submit a talk!
<mhall119> ah, better contact than I have
<mhall119> I'll let him know about hte CFP
<Bryanstein> Cool...forward him that link please...we need speakers...roughly 60 of them :oP
<Bryanstein> Michelle still doing FOSS stuff?
<mhall119> no, we closed the charity project years ago, and Qimo hasn't gotten a lot of attention either
<mhall119> Bryanstein: also posted it to https://www.facebook.com/ubuntuflorida
<mhall119> also on https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/116790741559809422077
<Bryanstein> Thanks mhall119 
<Bryanstein> so I have a facebook question...because I'm horrible with fb and I was trying to make a group but the stupid profile name interferes.
<Bryanstein> I'm wondering if I change that fb page link name...if I can then create the group with the old name
<Bryanstein> hmmm maybe I should just make a couple bogus accounts and try it
 * Bryanstein would rather have the group than the page
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I can't help you with FB, sorry, I just use the pages that are already there :)
<Bryanstein> lol hahaha man...fb instagram wordpress tumblr twitter pinterest blah and blah....it's too much
<mhall119> don't forget Google+ :)
<Bryanstein> oh yea pfff...oh and don't forget diaspora status.net/identica/pump.io
<mhall119> I'm going to forget those :)
<mhall119> also the Ubuntu LoCo Teams Portal: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/2811-fossetcon/
<Bryanstein> https://pod.fossetcon.org/u/fossetcon
<mhall119> for now I set the Registration link to the fossetcon ticket's page, let me know if that should change when tickets go on sale
<Bryanstein> Yes sir...man that was fast
<Bryanstein> I tried to get RMS and Eben Moglen to keynote mhall119 they both have scheduling conflicts
<mhall119> Bryanstein: are you on Google+?
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MichaelHall119/posts/27P88KLpUxi
<Bryanstein> mhall119, yes and there should be an event g+ which doesn't get much love...let me find the link
<Bryanstein> http://lanyrd.com/2014/fossetcon/
<Bryanstein> well that is just lanyard...but I thought I posted it on there...hmmm
<Bryanstein> I added you to my ominous circle of doom
<Bryanstein> Hmm so I'll make a  google plus community also...evidently lol
<jmarrero> mhall119: the fossetcon.org is organized by yourself?
<jmarrero> Having the susecon and fossetcon there, I imagine there a good userbase on FL.
<mhall119> jmarrero: no, it's organized by Bryanstein 
<mhall119> I don't know if susecon is always in Florida, or if it moves around
<jmarrero> mhall119: Got no idea either but think last year was in FL too.
<mhall119> I think so, yeah
<mhall119> I remember Lunduke inviting me to it, but I was too busy to take those days off
<jmarrero> mhall119: I stayed in lakeland like two years ago, loved it there, but din't get to be on my own. 
<jmarrero> I was working there for 3 days.
<mhall119> jmarrero: oh nice, I live in lakeland
<jmarrero> That is very beautiful place, there is a place near called Bartow very nice too
<jmarrero> Bartow* I think It was called like that maybe I am misspelling
<jmarrero> mhall119: thank you for the info, I will hand around in the channel from now on.
<jmarrero> I am finishing my Masters degree and as soon I finish I am off to work in FL. So I am looking forward to that. 
<mhall119> yeah, Bartow
<jmarrero> I am from Puerto Rico.
<mhall119> jmarrero: we'll have to have another meetup then, we just had one a couple weeks ago
<jmarrero> Keep me informed :)
<mhall119> will do
 * jmarrero goes back to work
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-09
<Bryanstein> hmm internet was out
<Bryanstein> jmarrero, there is a BIG difference between susecon and Fossetcon...they are actually NOTHING alike
<Bryanstein> Susecon cost $900 dollars
<Bryanstein> Fossetcon cost $20 for 3 days food and more content
<jmarrero> wow
<jmarrero> that sure is super BIG diference
<jmarrero> I truly hope I can be there. Any idea when the tickets will be available?
<jmarrero> Bryanstein: I also imagine susecon is to present their products and more corporate things.
<Bryanstein> jmarrero, it'll either be this weekend or early next week
<Bryanstein> jmarrero, I've been to Susecon in FL actually
<Bryanstein> It was quite corporate and ALL SUSE stuff really
<Bryanstein> I was invited and totally disrespected :o(
<jmarrero> I imagine that is no fun then.
<jmarrero> attacked Ubuntu?
<Bryanstein> Lol no...I am not Ubuntu...although there was naturally anti Ubuntu talk there because Ubuntu is winning in a lot of ways Suse isn't
<Bryanstein> Yes Suse is winning in a lot of way Ubuntu isn't either...
<Bryanstein> No it was more errr sexist, racist talk 
<jmarrero> ohh wow
<jmarrero> that is bad really.
<Bryanstein> It was quite an eye opener...and also I had people talking down to me like I wasn't supposed to be there
<jmarrero> I can't imagine how a company allow that in a official convention.
<jmarrero> that really sucks
<Bryanstein> jmarrero, things happen
<Bryanstein> Sponsors albeit lol...but...it might work for you...it's worth seeing I'd say
<Bryanstein> Go to Fossetcon then save up for Susecon and give it a try...you might have a better experience than I had.
<jmarrero> I am Puertorrican... If you had racist comments I will have to
<Bryanstein> Oh well you definitely wouldn't have like the word I heard because I didn't like it. 
<Bryanstein> Anyhow...  mhall119 Lunduke is only promoting Susecon because he probably isn't paying for it.
<Bryanstein> Susecon is not a community event...it's a Suse event. 
<mhall119> Bryanstein: also he works for Suse
<Bryanstein> mhall119, since when?
<Bryanstein> I didn't see him there the first year
<Bryanstein> mhall119, hmmm I wonder what he does for Suse
<Bryanstein> I am now the “Social Media Marketing Manager” for SUSE.
<Bryanstein> Ok that makes sense
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I think he does community stuff for them
<mhall119> yeah, that
<Bryanstein> lol...well hehehe he still doesn't actually have to pay for his ticket
<mhall119> true
<mhall119> he might convince them to sponsor Fossetcon though :)
<Nothing_Much> Hi guys
<mhall119> hey Nothing_Much 
<Nothing_Much> what's going on?
<jmarrero> yeah now all their posts are actually Lundukes'
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: Bryanstein is telling us about his new open source convention coming to Orlando in September
<Bryanstein> mhall119, hmmm there are certain people in the Suse crowd that I'd never want people exposed to per our Code of Conduct
<Bryanstein> mhall119, ahem not my conference OUR conference
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I'm surprised you had such a bad experience at susecon
<Bryanstein> lol @ jmarrero 
<mhall119> well, disappointed is more like it, I would have expected better from them
<Nothing_Much> What happened?
 * Nothing_Much scrolls up
<mhall119> Bryanstein: well, yours in that you're responsible for it :)
<Bryanstein> mhall119, no so it wasn't that the showmanship was lack luster
<Bryanstein> They put on a nice showing
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I mean that I'm disappointed they behaved that way
<Nothing_Much> OpenSUSE has a con?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: yeah
<Bryanstein> Oh mhall119 truthfully...I debated going
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, I attended both
<Nothing_Much> with racists and sexists
<Nothing_Much> yikes
<Nothing_Much> Bryanstein: both what?
<Bryanstein> Susecon and OpenSuse Summit
<Bryanstein> Now I'll say this...I never told the higher ups  in Suse about my experience but I was there with 4 other individuals that say the guy make the comments right infront of me 3 times
<Bryanstein> So I am not saying that their response to it wasn't correct as I didn't want to even make it that type of issue.
<Nothing_Much> oh man, I can't believe how many places exist for Linux down here!
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, well Fossetcon really exists for the community
<Nothing_Much> what's Ubuntu winning over that SUSE isn't?
<Bryanstein> Fossetcon is Free and Open Source Software Expo and Technology conference
<Nothing_Much> (PM me the details if you want)
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, server space...support contracts
<Bryanstein> Corporate
<Bryanstein> Europe
<Nothing_Much> ohh
<Bryanstein> Suse is HUGE in Europe
<Nothing_Much> where's suse winning?
<Nothing_Much> oh man, really?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: we have a better phone OS than them too :)
<Nothing_Much> well obviously that mhall119
<Bryanstein> mhall119, do they even have one lol
<Nothing_Much> lol
<Nothing_Much> KDE has too much of everything
<Nothing_Much> ..
<Nothing_Much> if that's what SUSE uses
<Bryanstein> mhall119, they are just now getting into ARM a like a year ago
<Nothing_Much> well somehow there was a Plasma tablet on ZaReason.com
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, they also have a quite unfair errr advantage
<mhall119> yeah, Red Hat was late to that party, even a couple years ago I had people in those communities telling me that ARM would never be a viable server platform
<Bryanstein> Microsoft actually promotes Suse to it's customers...they have an agreement
<Bryanstein> mhall119, REALLY hahaha
<Nothing_Much> lol
<Nothing_Much> microsoft
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, honest truth
<Nothing_Much> yeah I saw the sponsors
<Nothing_Much> on suse summit or susecon or whatever it was
<Nothing_Much> oh, susecon
<Bryanstein> I'll say this though...they've got money and they surely spent it on the event
<Nothing_Much> wait, ARM not being a server platform?
<Nothing_Much> look at nvidia's Tegra K1!
<Nothing_Much> it's crazy fast!
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: this was a couple years ago, I don't think anybody would say that today
<Nothing_Much> ohh
<Bryanstein> Well Nothing_Much mhall119 is talking about back when things weren't crazy fast they just had really low power consumption 
<Nothing_Much> ah
<Nothing_Much> well, I'm hoping that ARM can replace x86
<Nothing_Much> because I hate having a heater
<Nothing_Much> as a PC
<Bryanstein> LOL
<Nothing_Much> or a PC as a heater
<jmarrero> I wanted to see Mac books running ARM
<mhall119> get an arm chromebook
<jmarrero> but that dream died...
<mhall119> balloons used to have one that he ran Ubuntu on
<Nothing_Much> well, I gotta play my steam games :(
<Bryanstein> Well its not so good for men either...for laptops. There are health risks associated with having a super hot laptop in your lap all the time
<Nothing_Much> but valve seems to be heading in that direction so that's pretty cool
<Nothing_Much> since they ported Portal to Android for the nvidia shield
<Bryanstein> jmarrero, yes that is true, at least for now
<jmarrero> Nothing_Much: what? Portal is on android!!!
<Bryanstein> SUSECon Prices
<Nothing_Much> so far apparently someone at Apple said it would be a waste of resources to port OS X
<Nothing_Much> jmarrero: yeah
<Bryanstein> $799 US on or before July 31
<Bryanstein> $899 US August 01 - September 16
<Bryanstein> $999 US September 17 - November 16
<Nothing_Much> dude the news came at the same time when facebook aquired Oculus lol
<Bryanstein> $1099 US on-site registration
<Nothing_Much> that's why it was overshadowed
<Bryanstein> Fossetcon Prices
<Bryanstein> $20...for 3 days
<Bryanstein> $10 for 2 days
<Bryanstein> when ever
<jmarrero> crazy pricing
<Bryanstein> why should you pay more at the door?
<Nothing_Much> http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2014/03/25/portal-shield/ jmarrero
<Bryanstein> You can buy 100 Fossetcon tickets for the price of 1 Susecon ticket lol
<jmarrero> I imagine that is better for them to manufacture their Steambox on ARM down the road
<Bryanstein> Nothing_Much, I was planning on building a Tegra K1 cluster
<Bryanstein> It might still happen
<Bryanstein> Just for the evnt
<Bryanstein> event
<jmarrero> than just getting Intel or AMD to supply x86_64 chips.
<mhall119> Bryanstein: how many attendees did they have when you were there?
 * Bryanstein was speaking to Nvidia today
<Bryanstein> mhall119, they said around 200 ish but they didn't expect that many
<mhall119> oh, that's barely any
<mhall119> I think XDA had more than that
<Bryanstein> Well it's a suse only thing
<mhall119> true
<Bryanstein> There were ummm like 10-15 booths MAYBE
<Bryanstein> They had really nice conference software though
<Bryanstein> Which I'm sure is closed source...man it was nice
<mhall119> what was nice about it?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, well when you setup your schedule it let you know how many slots were left dynamically and when a slot opened it alerted you
<Bryanstein> It looked slick too
<mhall119> was that used by attendees or speakers?
<Bryanstein> attendees
<mhall119> why would attendees want to know when a slot was open?
<Bryanstein> So each room had a limit and you really had to setup your schedule before hand or else the room was at capacity
<mhall119> oh, I get it now
<Bryanstein> mhall119, just so they can even get in lol
<mhall119> no standing room?
<Bryanstein> nope
<Bryanstein> The schedule was not "open" so to speak. If you liked 3 talks on 1 slot you couldn't be in all 3 so you book one and put yourself on the waiting list for others
<mhall119> no granted my experience is based on FLS, SELF, SCaLE and UDS, but that sounds terrible
<Bryanstein> mhall119, it was quite an eye opener
<Bryanstein> I didn't get it until I was basically scheduled out of some talks I want to go to
<Bryanstein> UDS was killer in comparison
<Bryanstein> Same venue...I actually was going to have Fossetcon there back in ummm 2011 but they pulled a fast on over on me
<Bryanstein> s/fast on/fast one
<Nothing_Much> quick question, does Ubuntu Touch have a Tumblr app?
<jmarrero> UDS was in FL at one moment?
<mhall119> jmarrero: twice
<Bryanstein> jmarrero, oh man you missed it...twice
<Bryanstein> UDS taught me a lot...well and OSCON
<Bryanstein> You've gotta feed the people...that is what I learned!
<jmarrero> Bah, I am a lowly student and will be for two more months so even If I knew about it I could not go :'(
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: yes, but it looks like it's a webapp not native
<jmarrero> I only can stare at the pictures people share and whats the videos on youtube and weep.
<Bryanstein> jmarrero, how much longer will you be in the states?
<Bryanstein> July?
<jmarrero> I live in Puerto Rico and will move permanently to FL in July. (If all goes well)
<jmarrero> Because you know anything can happen when you are finishing your degree..., A friend of mine was about the graduate when the University went on strike...
<jmarrero> fun times...
<Nothing_Much> Aw darn
<Nothing_Much> They might be open to Ubuntu though as they have an app for WP8
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: if they have an open API, anybody can make one
<Nothing_Much> Not sure if they have one or not
<Nothing_Much> How do you tell if they have an open API?
<Nothing_Much> http://www.tumblr.com/docs/en/api/v2
<jmarrero> that api looks pretty well documented
<Nothing_Much> does that mean it's open?
<jmarrero> if you mean open as you can write a app for it yes
<jmarrero> if you mean open as opensource no
<Nothing_Much> yeah that's what I mean
<Nothing_Much> you can make an app for it
<Nothing_Much> unlike twitter
<Nothing_Much> ..
<Nothing_Much> afaik
<jmarrero> At least it seems like it, you have there how to follow/unfollow/edit blog/ etc 
<jmarrero> they even have it in different languages. No C++...
<jmarrero> But I guess Javascript would be ok for Ubuntu Phone
<jmarrero> I think mhall119 could tell you better what to use.
<jmarrero> and it seems it is opensource too.. https://github.com/tumblr/tumblr.js
<mhall119> jmarrero: javascript would work, for HTML5 at least, maybe for QML depending on the lib
<jmarrero> mhall119: you cant use JAVA or AndroidSDK/JAVA to develop a GUI app for Ubuntu Phone right?
<jmarrero> just QT ?
<mhall119> jmarrero: you can use Qt or HTML5, but not Java
<mhall119> well, you can, but you have to ship the whole Java runtime with your app, and you still need to use something like Qt for widgets, the native AWT and Android widgets won't work
<jmarrero> I see, then make more sense to use javascript
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> both QML and HTML5 use javascript for the logic
<mhall119> QML's Javascript is a bit limited, so not all libraries meant to run in a browser will work in it
<jmarrero>  I see
<jmarrero> Well my time to go
<jmarrero> have a great night
<jmarrero> later
<Nothing_Much> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scWj1BMRHUA too cool!
<Nothing_Much> Huh, what'd I get banned for in #ubuntu-offtopic for?
<mhall119> no idea
<Nothing_Much> well I'll ask one of the mods from over there
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: looks like it was an accidental mass-banning
<ShawnR> Nothing_Much: over there, they can read your mind
<ShawnR> you must have some pretty dark/nasty thoughts
<Nothing_Much> oh interesting
<Nothing_Much> ShawnR: oh my
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-10
<govatent> Hello
<govatent> ping mhall119 
<jmarrero> mhall119: I wonder If you know, is there any plan to make unity 7 work with a retina display (I know is planned on Unity8)
<jmarrero> I read this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/ubuntu-14-04-high-resolution-retina-screen
<jmarrero> but when I tried it seemed to look just as small as it did on 13.10
<mhall119> jmarrero: Unity 7 itself should, yes, but the apps that are used don't support that yet
<mhall119> Unity 8, and anything that uses the new Ubuntu UI Toolkit, should get resolution independence automatically
 * jmarrero gets a urge to test unity 8
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-11
<jmarrero> seems is not ready to work with vmware drivers.
<mhall119> jmarrero: it only works with open source intel, amd and nvidia drivers for the moment
<mhall119> jmarrero: if you want to run it in a window on your current desktop, you don't need a VM
<mhall119> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ will get you setup to run it like that
<jmarrero> mhall119: thanks but, have OS X in my laptop and run Linux on VMs and on my servers only. Have been like that for a year. Since I got the retina I gived up setting a Linux on this machine it just wont work perfectly, specially the display and scaling is a mess
<jmarrero> Gnome 3.10 is the best desktop on the retina still, there are to much inconsistencies in the UI and a lot of elements show up all screwed up. Not to talk about the other apps that don't use the GTK
<jmarrero> It was stupid getting this machine. But can't do much about it. Thinking on getting a Mac Book Air at the end of the year to have a normal resolution machine.
<jmarrero> that is IF I can sell this.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-04
<ahoneybun> mhall119: make some shirts for SELF? http://teespring.com
<ahoneybun> balloons: around?
<balloons> ahoneybun, perhaps
<ahoneybun> balloons: free to join a hangout?
<balloons> not at the moment, but can chat
<ahoneybun> trying to clear up when we will do the Kubuntu Show and Tell in a hangout
<balloons> ahoneybun, ohh.. right, you never made a session though did you>
<balloons> everything is scheduled
<ahoneybun> oh
<balloons> really need a session so we can get it on the schedule
<ahoneybun> so there is no slots right?
<balloons> weds or thursday we can sneak you in I think
<ahoneybun> switch ever would do
<ahoneybun> *which
<balloons> can you register the meeting?
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/propose_meeting/
<ahoneybun> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22517/plasma-5-demo/
<ahoneybun> balloons: ^
<balloons> ahoneybun, awesome approved. Pick a hole in the community track and we can slot it in there: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/2015-05-05/display
<balloons> or pick a day / time you have to have and I can try and make it work
<ahoneybun> balloons: thurs 18:00 - 18:55
<ahoneybun> weds 19:00 ?
<balloons> ahh, that one's easy
<balloons> done
<balloons> thanks for the session :-) sorry about the confusion, this is why it's important to have the meeting proposed so we don't loose it :--) 
<ahoneybun> sorry on my side
<ahoneybun> balloons: kinda bad that we have the same timeslot as Kubuntu Kickoff sadly
<balloons> what do you mean?
<ahoneybun> same timeslot 19:00
<balloons> ohh wow
<ahoneybun> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/2015-05-06/display?
<balloons> welp, should move it then eh?
<balloons> can you do 1900 tomorrow?
<ahoneybun> there is a slot on tuesday same time but I think our lead cannot make that time
<balloons> can he make 1800 weds?
<balloons> bah yea.. I don't think we can help it / change things.. it's hard at this point
<ahoneybun> if you can make it work, yes it would be very good
<balloons> we'll need to ask the ubuntu women if they will swap with you then
<ahoneybun> ok I'll see if I can get a hold of someone
<ahoneybun> thanks nic
<balloons> ahoneybun, kk.. basically swap http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22475/community-1505-ubuntu-women-1510-blueprint/
<ahoneybun> so it will work?
<balloons> ahoneybun, have to see if belkinsa will swap
<ahoneybun> ok
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ahoneybun> balloons: belkinsa says we can swap:   <belkinsa> Sure, ahoneybun.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-08
<mhall119> aaron__: KeithIMyers__: I'm still looking for UbuCon speakers, would either of you be interested in giving an ~50 minute presentation?
<mhall119> this is for SELF
 * ahoneybun would need to find a topic
<mhall119> ahoneybun: Kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> yea but 50mins is a long time
<ahoneybun> on my own
<ahoneybun> mhall119|afk: I've been toying with a idea for all the projects to use a single service/host for their Docs
<ahoneybun> that could be a talk
 * ahoneybun is making a slideshow
<ahoneybun> mhall119|afk: what I have so far: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2SGJCQ1YxRE1IaUU/view?usp=sharing
<mhall119> ahoneybun: interesting topic, you don't mention Ubuntu docs though
<mhall119> which are,I think, docbook in bzr
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> yea I don't
<ahoneybun> I'll fix
<ahoneybun> I would write it as "Written in docbook/xml on LP
<ahoneybun> mhall119: think it would be a good topic then?
<ahoneybun> I've added Ubuntu Docs, a new theme, and pictures.
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-09
<mhall119> ahoneybun: btw, did you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=vervet_orange_hex.svg
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it's an interesting topic for sure, but I don't know if the audience there will be one that would participate in implementing any of it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-05-13
<ahoneybun> mhall119 https://twitter.com/ubuntufl/status/730924757483294720
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-09
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/92vuuZt7wak
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @All - Southeast Linux Fest is coming up real soon. I know a few of you who went last year are unavailable to go this year. Anyone interested in going up with me? ( @govatent / @Abrerr / @itnet7 / @ahoneybun / @RazPi )?
<floridagram4> <govatent> It's in June right?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> June 9-11
<floridagram4> <KMyers> I was planning on leaving on the 8th (or 7th if possible) and returning on the 13th. Fry's Electronics and The Grid will be 2 stops on the way back
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Might be a possibility for me.
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> New schedule change comes out in June, so we'll see.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Let me know as soon as possible so I can start making plans.
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> If my schedule doesn't change I won't be able to get the time off.
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> I'll let you know. :)
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Closer to June.
<floridagram4> <itnet7> @KMyers Is it not too much trouble to swing through Brevard, I'll check into seeing whether or not I'm able to go
<floridagram4> <itnet7> * if it's
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Ok. Let me know
<floridagram4> <KMyers> I just shot an email over to Jeremy as I have not seen any updates on the website. I would have thought registration would be open by now
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Update : Schedule and Registration will be online soon
<floridagram4> <KMyers> I am also bringing a co-worker
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram4> Anon was added by: Anon
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Hello Ubuntu team, I compiled ubuntu on a phone i want to show you
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Right on, what phone?
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Meizu Pro 5
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> It is all a hack, it is mildly buggy to use ubuntu on it, theres custom code in the bootloader to allow the filesystem to load. Overall i think ubuntu made a great OS for ARM
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> You guys ever seen a RAM BOARD that big?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Damn... that must be at least 200 GB
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> You just killed a clown
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Good, The clown deserved it
<floridagram4> <govatent> I definitely can't go in June. I'm moving our Datacenter to a new location.
<maxolase1squad> Are there artifacts not visible from native IRC?
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> artifacts?
<maxolase1squad> "You guys ever seen a RAM BOARD that big?" I have no idea what he's talking about. Figure it must be something visible with the floridagram setup.
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> the image should show
<ahoneybun> weird
<maxolase1squad> I guess I need a GUI-based IRC client then. I'm logged in with irssi.
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> it's not should up in GUI either
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I know the KDE bridge shows a link
<maxolase1squad> I ssh into my home server, which has irssi running behind a screen session.
<maxolase1squad> This is what I see http://maxolasersquad.com/irssi.png
<floridagram4> <KMyers> I just use IRCCloud, not free but it works well
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Not that I really use IRC too often these days
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Hey guys is telegram just irc protocol ? lol ive been trying to register a nick for freenode and used several clients like hexchat, irssi, weechat and i have no luck
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> oh i see it, telegram can be used from irc, not the other way
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> I just figured out what was wrong i was using the wrong port number it works now with all clients
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> well we have a bot that sends the message back and forth
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Did you code the bot?
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> or did a few people make it?
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Im thinking about coding my own bot for irc now that i know how to connect
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Bots are just cool for everything really, i have twitter bot, python bot, snapchat bot
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Nope just got it off github
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Running it on the website
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Very cool
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Life is complete now
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> That place is near my house, the food is pretty good
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> I don't think images show in terminal based IRC clients. I don't remember seeing images in Weechat.
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Well for telegram it shows a link
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Does anyone here experiment with research OSes like AT&T unix Plan 9 or OpenBSD?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @LucianoSc, There is a poor soul who sometimes pops in who actually uses OpenBSD
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> He must get bored a lot
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-10
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> @km
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> @KMyers  What time were you planning on leaving for SELF? AM or PM?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @Abrerr, What's up
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> New Schedule just came out
<floridagram4> <KMyers> I was thinking PM on Wednesday
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Arrive on Thursday and relax
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> So -- new schedule has me back on days, M-Thurs
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Might be able to get a few days off for SELF
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> but ----- I have Jury duty the 7th
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> like, fml
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> lol
<floridagram4> <KMyers> So it would really depend on when you get out
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Assuming I don't get picked for the case, I'd prly be ok. But there are still some work related things I need to iron out.
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> It's early morning, so if you're leaving PM assuming we carpool, I'd prly be OK.
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Otherwise I'll just drive up
<floridagram4> <KMyers> I am flexable on times
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> see if jeremy will let me have a shirt, lol
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Will do
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> i can't believe i can't freaking go
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> wuttttttttt
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Why not?
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> i had knee surgery two weeks ago
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> and i used up all my PTO that was supposed to be reserved for it
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Nooooooooooooo
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, i'm pretty upset over it
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> watch google actually be there this year, too
<floridagram4> <KMyers> And with Joel's luck, they will be giving out free Pixels
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> not funny
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Sooo much better UI
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-11
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> If anyone's interested I'm putting up Collabora Online (LibreOffice server) at collabora.adamoutler.com in the next 30 minutes
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> in case you want to try it out before I apply security..
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Cool. I can write some randsom notes on there
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> If you want your laptop. You must destroy ALL of your Apple deices
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> Devices
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> @KMyers -- Leave the 7th, back on the night of the 13th for SELF?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Leave late in the afternoon on the 7th and arrive sometime between the 12th and the 13th
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Gotcha
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> Thx
<floridagram4> <KMyers> And there will be WiFi in the car
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> lol, good gosh
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> awesome
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Technically my in-car WiFi has 30 GB of LTE data (+unlimited 2G). Streaming Media Services such as YouTube/NetFlix/Hulu/etc dont count at all
<floridagram4> <Abrerr> that's awesome
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> Late afternoon again?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Yes, but the day before I normally leave to allow time to get some real rest
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> I think Telegram screwed up
<floridagram4> <KMyers> I may or may not have been in my Tardis
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> http://androidandme.com/2017/05/news/tizen-overtakes-android-wear-in-smartwatch-market-share/
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> what?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> I have to call BS
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I mean Apple has like 2 current phones and have a decent hold of smartphones vs androids millions of phones
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> At&t sells Samsung smart watches.  That's where people buy them, I think. It makes sense to me.
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fggE3VI3NRg
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-12
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/5/11/15625320/ubuntu-suse-linux-fedora-windows-store-microsoft-build-2017
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Trump as President and Linux running on Windows
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> it is a weird world
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, i found that out when google rewards said, "hey, did you know about this?"
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> lovely machine learning
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Windows has too many vulns lulz can be hacked with a reverse shell at starbucks wifi level
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> @LucianoSc are you in Florida?
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Yes i am
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> West Palm Beach
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> ahhh
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> This week i discovered a 0day on windows called CVE-2017-0290 it is a remote exploit that can cause full takeover of a remote Chromium browser
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> https://bugs.chromium.org/p/project-zero/issues/detail?id=1252&desc=5
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Chromium can be installed on linux too though so it might work on all OS'es that can run Chromium
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Ohh my bad that is a MsMapEng bug that only affects windows, but CVE-2017-5029 is a chromium bug that affects linux chromium broswer, Okay enough messages thats it. lulz
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> damn
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> so cyber
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> I hope everyone here has an awesomesauce day 2morrow !
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun  I was going through kernel source to find an exploit and I came across this.  https://pastebin.adamoutler.com/L1hP  It shows where if the kernele parameters have a problem, the kernel can crash.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> BUG() was what Linus Torvalds had a problem with calling during kernel init.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> You remember that time you changed networking and it caused a crash?  This is likely related.
<roaksoax> win 10
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> So is there a patch ?
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Ohhh I was like how was I tagged lol
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun I crashed your computer once with good advice..  I think it's worth me at least mentioning you :D
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> yea lo
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> damnnnn https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lbKhNnFBARrT5TVo3bkyp1UzT0S5Iahy3W9dAQf_sfc/edit#gid=0
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> I hacked the pebble watch to send remote code execution commands to a jailbroken iphone, it can remotely control native applications on the phone using custom libraries
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> How it works is the iphone and pebble watch share a bluetooth channel and the commands work on an API to be sent to the iphone and the API is connected to homebrewed libraries that control the system using hooks
<maxolasersquad> Thats pretty awesome.
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/05/12/googles-project-treble-will-modularize-android-make-updates-faster/
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> So this is saying that Android will be faster updates? Good for Android, nice!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-13
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Does anyone know how to pentest Cisco VPN?
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> what vpn standard?
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> I'm sorry for your loss, @KMyers
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Don't be
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Hey whos going to the Southeast Linux Festival June 9-11?
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> @KMyers for one
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Yup, I still have a free seat
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> your time table excludes me
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> oh man, debugging PHP is awesome with xdebug.  I never knew you could do that!
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> so not be going
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> *might
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Linode is going to be there, i hope i can get some free Linux VPS servers! haha i wish.
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> <3 linode
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> someone please test this and tell me if you can detect any lag? https://risk.adamoutler.com/index2.php
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> just play with the controls
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> I'm asking because it's sending a lot of data and performing calculations on each keystroke to update the entire box on the right.
<floridagram4> <govatent> @KMyers that's my comcast over wifi
<floridagram4> <govatent> I usually use QOS on my router and keep my speed well below that.
<floridagram4> <govatent> so that during netflix or something, there's plenty of speed to go around without noticing issues
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-14
<maxolasersquad> AdamOutler, I'm not sure what you're looking for, but changing the drop-downs gives me real-time updates of the risk assessment table.
<maxolasersquad> xdebug is certainl your friend. What's better than debugging PHP, however, is not writing PHP, IMHO. For me, though, it pays the bills.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> awesome.  no lag.
<maxolasersquad> There's some barely noticeable millisecond lag.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> use the text area at the top
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> text box at the top.  it will tell you for sure.
<maxolasersquad> As I update the text box, the risk assessment box is updating immediately.
<maxolasersquad> Off to make rice.
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> 0x4141414141414
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram4> <LucianoSc> Lol thats a joke about a buffer overflow
<floridagram4> LucianoSc was removed by: LucianoSc
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> what
<floridagram4> <KMyers> http://ijr.com/2017/05/871504-fcc-chairman-ajit-pai-reads-troll-tweets/
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> @KMyers what day are you looking at leaving for SELF?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> I plan to leave late in the afternoon on the 7th and arrive sometime between the 12th and the 13th
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> ahh damn guess I'm skipping this year
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Sorry. I can't get there the morning of again, it killed me last year
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> its fine
<floridagram4> <KMyers> No hope of getting the last day off (or is that impossible?)
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I don't think I can
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I *think* there is a rule against it
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Never hurts to try to ask
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> guess so
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> He did the world a favor https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NupHezpkEp4
<floridagram4> <KMyers> He is doing the Lord's work
<floridagram4> <chuckr> What a waste of good molten aluminum. Have to remove the iPhone crap.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @chuckr, Hopefully it can be skimmed off the top if heated back up
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-05-07
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Magformers Classic 30-Piece Set … https://home.woot.com/offers/magformers-classic-30-piece-set?utm_campaign=Daily+Digest+07+05+18&utm_content=A&utm_content=NewTemplate-NonResponsive&utm_source=Daily+Digest&utm_medium=email&utm_term=p_6&ref_=pe_3185080_283720580
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That could be a hex board.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I tried sending a message from my desktop last night, but the internet went down.  So it may post this again.  @KMyers I need to order that wood PLA you use.  Can you link me to the site?  I got absolutely fed up with the quality of the stuff I'm using last night.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Passed muh exam, now back to work, fun fun
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Anyone have good experiences with cheaper mechanical keyboards? Thought about picking up a brown set for work
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Nice @Abrerr
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, How much do you need. I have a surplus at the moment
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-05-08
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I need a spool
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> What will happen to FSF after Richard Stallman? … https://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=k_VO4acNF4M&u=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DOUAGs2lc4OU%26feature%3Dshare
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I have a few, you can buy one off of me or if you want to buy it from Amazon, the two brands I use are MG Chemicals ( https://www.amazon.com/MG-Chemicals-Printer-Filament-1-75mm/dp/B018MG4SFQ/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1525790933&sr=8-7&keywords=wood+pla+filament+1.75mm&linkCode=ll1&tag=strongpassword09-20&linkId=3824cc814c2e1e36e5ca58003cafb8b7 ) and SainSmart (
<floridagram-bot> https://www.amazon.com/SainSmart-Wood-LightBrown-1KG1-75-Printer-Filament-Light/dp/B00KQG7K0Q/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1525791001&sr=8-36&keywords=wood+pla+filament+1.75mm&linkCode=ll1&tag=strongpassword09-20&linkId=10ced4dc38f73a60ba351bf3fec043df ). The Guy Tux Mask one was done with the SainSmart  - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJzWqbYdFJQ (Warning Loud Music)
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'll buy one of yours.  Let's do sushi on Saturday in PP?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I should be able to. Need any other Filament. I have a large supply of various rolls
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That is a tasty fish
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No.  I have about 7 spools of randomness.  Have you any 12v relays?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Not off hand
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/?page_id=4608
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nice!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-05-09
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E22uP8iPELk
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Time slot?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> About 30 minutes in
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Neat! I'll download this for listening to tomorrow on the bus.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> who is noah?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It kinda sounds like @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> && noah has google glass.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> && he uses some of the same words
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers are you Noah?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> what is that bunny doing to the android guy?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Niiiice - haven't watched LAS/JB since Lunduke left
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Didn't know you were into that stuff
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler, Updating.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's the Mi mascot.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun I put my car back to stock radio.  I've got my Android Auto raspi ready
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Apparently, they just introduced wifi Android Auto in the latest builds?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Not sure why you would do that tbh.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Because....
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yeah they did somewhere.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 1. pioneer sucks at maintaining it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 2. Sound quality sucks
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 3. Buttons keep coming unmapped
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> How're ya'll managing the data connections to Android Auto? Data-only SIM tethered from your phone?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 4. because raspi.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Crankshaft is going to work on the wireless at some point.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr, No Type C handles it all.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @Abrerr it goes through usb and bluetooth.  bluetooth audio on my car.  all usb-C on new versions.   The newest ones are coming with wifi
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The original release of AA they were worried that USB wouldn't handle picture and audio so they bluetooth'd audio
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I don't use Bluetooth with the Pi setup. I use a AuX cable.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh, that's a thing?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That would be nice.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, No, Noah is one of the Jupiter Broadcast Hosts (Old Linux Action Show and now the AskNoah Show
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Did you learn English by listening to him 😂
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> i swear, remove some bass from his voice and it's Keith.  Why is that?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun Are you unhappy with your setup?  I've tried mine and it's great, just needs to be mounted properly and have signal wires run for power, Ground, ACC...  i was planning on using USB and audio originally, but now, I don't know..  I think wifi will work, and you said something about bluetooth.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's alright I don't have voice setup right though.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm using an external DAC/ADC.  My sound is awesome.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun buy this, done. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077VNGVL2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Also, this is a digital to analog converter.  Your audio in/out will run through this.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I recommend this to go with it. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0793P8XJK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> The sound is not an issue to me. It's the voice commands.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It triggers Google assistant but then it does not listen to me.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> this mic can route up and clip to your visor.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> it's a very long cable.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> about 6-foot
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Also, it works fine from the floor and reognizes me.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'm thinking of messing with the radio and just get the audio to the pi directly.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You probably just need a better mic, or to position the mic properly.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> it's likely recording whatever you'd hear if you put a cup on the dashbaord with your ear to it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This mic really works though.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Maybe.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> also, like i said, it's an external Digital to Analog converter.  Those are notoriously better than what's included on a PC, but this is leagues ahead of raspi hardware.
